# B-9 Universal Light, Sound & Action Board



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Description:
TheVoodooChild SFX unit is a powerful electronic system for lighting and sound effects in models. This unit is fully programmable. It requires some knowledge and understanding of electronics. This unit will work well for lighting the Robot kit from Moebius Models and other projects requiring light, sound & action.
This unit comes with a fully assembled VoodooChild circuit board with memory card. It includes 17 LEDs in red, white, green, blue and orange, resistors, shrink tubing, wiring and cable, a mini speaker, battery connector, diffusion plastic and switch. Instructions are included for lighting the Robot kit from Moebius Models. You will need to load your own sound effects files with your computer. This is an advanced lighting system. It will require some soldering. Instructions are included but electronic experience is strongly recommended.

If you have any questions or need assistance with this unit, please contact VoodooFX directly. Their email and phone contact information is included in the instructions. Their website is http://www.voodoofx.com/

Circuit Available At:http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Voodoo-Child-SFX-Unit-from-VoodooFX_p_2812.html

VIDEO LINK:


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Sorry Universal Light, Sound & Action boards" SOLD OUT" We are working on round two of the circuit boards and should have them back in stock soon...


----------



## hamiltonpl (Mar 29, 2006)

I have purchased this kit. It looks really great and I am looking forward to programming my own B9 phrases onto the SD card.

I would prefer to create individual lights for the Belly area so they blink individually. The kit comes with 3 lights (port 01 thru 03) that alternate blinking in behind the clear model part in the Belly as far as I can tell. It looks pretty good! But I would prefer to have individual lights. 

Anyone figure out how to do this with the VoodooFX board? I would be interested in seeing how this could be wired - I am worried a bit about veering from the planned design in the instructions - don't want to burn out lights etc. 

Thank you in advance for any commentary on this.


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

Have you considered using fiber optics to supplement the kits existing LEDs? This would enhance the appearance of individual blinking belly lights without having to rewire the kit. Just a thought.

Gene


----------



## hamiltonpl (Mar 29, 2006)

Genos said:


> Have you considered using fiber optics to supplement the kits existing LEDs? This would enhance the appearance of individual blinking belly lights without having to rewire the kit. Just a thought.
> 
> Gene


I have never wired fiber optics before but I get the idea. 12 strands randomly across the 3 blinking lights - sounds good. 

I am looking locally in Dallas for a store that might carry these fiber filament. I can order on the internet but does anyone know of a Hobby / Electronics store that might carry this ? Thank you.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

hamiltonpl: give me a call or drop me and email, I have a few shops that have the fiberoptics your looking for... Randy


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

hamiltonpl said:


> I have never wired fiber optics before but I get the idea. 12 strands randomly across the 3 blinking lights - sounds good.
> 
> I am looking locally in Dallas for a store that might carry these fiber filament. I can order on the internet but does anyone know of a Hobby / Electronics store that might carry this ? Thank you.


http://thefiberopticstore.com/FOS-mainpage.htm


----------

